
All Cars in Norway Will Be 100% Electric by 2025 - ramonvillasante
http://wccftech.com/norway-electric-cars/
======
strictnein
All _NEW_ cars will be electric by 2025. The entire country will not be. The
actual quote:

> "The Norwegian Parliament have decided on a goal that all new cars sold by
> 2025 should be zero (electric or hydrogen) or low (plug-in hybrids)
> emission"

------
yitchelle
This is certainly ambitious. I wonder what the plans will be for those who
won't be close to the infrastructure to support it, eg Farmers, small country
towns residents. Will they be exempt?

